# Fall Riff Wrath



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Any word yet? Getting antsy. Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone know anything?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Just have to wait and see where covid takes us and if Annette and Gerry are comfortable hosting it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay. Thx and have a great day. Let me know!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm thinking this covid thing is not going away soon. I've given up on playing live at least this year. I did have an opportunity to play live this month but it's just too risky for me and the band.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> I'm thinking this covid thing is not going away soon.


Yeah, that’s my view of it. There’s a few indoor open mics starting in Toronto and I want to do them but at the same time it’s just not worth the risk.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Its a shame to break the streak but....

This seems to be an entire summer of stuff my boys and I didn’t get to do or places we didn’t get to go. Lame summer. All work, very little play.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Good weather though; but everything else sucks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am auditioning for a new band. It’s masks all around. Don’t how the vocals will sound. A lot of ppl think this COVID is a big joke they just don’t get the seriousness of this disease.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It would be a drag to be on death's door with a ventilator, a sticky diaper for the diarrhea and an induced coma because you wanted to jam at an open mic.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> It would be a drag to be on death's door with a ventilator, a sticky diaper for the diarrhea and an induced coma because you wanted to jam at an open mic.


Yeah, I came to a similar conclusion and decided to pass on the open mics I was considering; kinda disappointing because most of the people involved seem to have gigged at one time or another so it would have been good experience. But being dead is an experience I’d like to put off a bit longer.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It is extremely frustrating seeing several open mics and jams opening up in the lower mainland. I lived for a local weekly open bar jam. That said I have notices from two jams in Vancouver that they are once again cancelling the jams because they can't meet the guidelines for COVID-19 safety. It is just not worth it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> I'm thinking this covid thing is not going away soon.


I’m thinking it will be a few years maybe more. 
Old dude that I talk to when I see him out walking gotta be near 80 - he worked a day job and played a Tele 3 nights a week in a country band was still playing jams at some local bar figures he won’t see it again in his lifetime.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It should be Covid-20 and in a few months Covid-21.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Any status update on RW?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The stats are stacked. The danger is based on your age. And washing your hands goes a long way. 

how many have died due to the lockdown?
We all have our own choices to make. Watching Sweden will tell us a lot.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Regardless...I’ll probably pass.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> The stats are stacked. The danger is based on your age. And washing your hands goes a long way.
> 
> how many have died due to the lockdown?
> We all have our own choices to make. Watching Sweden will tell us a lot.


Unfortunately, when people choose to ignore the science and the reality of the danger, that choice sometimes must be made FOR them.

That's why we need laws for seat belt use and to prevent people from smoking in their own cars when kids are present.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Seat belts yes. 

the “science” has been censored from one particular voice. There is a motive to keep people controlled. And we should be able to make our own free choices.

I agree @Milkman that when there’s a foundation of case study that all can trust, then we’re good to go. What happened to Switzerland when the stopped and Resumed the used of HCQ with zinc? It’s interesting.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's interesting. And pretty much bogus. And the AAPS is a political advocacy association rather than a medical association.








Flawed "study" incorrectly claims that countries adopting hydroxychloroquine as a treatment for COVID-19 experienced reduced mortality rates


Some governments have favored the use of hydroxychloroquine for treating or preventing COVID-19. However, this does not necessarily imply that the people within those countries used the drug more often than did people in countries that restricted hydroxychloroquine use. Therefore, correlating...




healthfeedback.org













HCQTrial.com: Astroturf and disinformation about hydroxychloroquine and COVID-19 on steroids


Late last week, a "study" published on HCQTrial.com by an anonymous source claiming to be a group of PhD scientists went viral. It claimed that countries that used hydroxychloroquine to treat COVID-19



sciencebasedmedicine.org


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Back to the topic, and I'm sorry to have partially derailed the thread.

Obviously it's up the gracious hosts of the jam to decide what is safe, what is not, and whether it's worth the risk to have a jam with special conditions, et cetera.

2020 may just be a write off for such parties, but that's not my call.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There’s a lot of room there. Small jams with 2-3 drummers , quartets scattered around the area. Back of the food area, regular jam space, and perhaps another nook that Gerry has. That’s 30 people. Bring your own mic, That could be safe to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> There’s a lot of room there. Small jams with 2-3 drummers , quartets scattered around the area. Back of the food area, regular jam space, and perhaps another nook that Gerry has. That’s 30 people. Bring your own mic, That could be safe to me.


That seems like a lot of extra power sources, cabling, PA's, etc., etc. for Gerry to have to sort out (unless your scattered quartets are all acoustic).



Milkman said:


> Obviously it's up the gracious hosts of the jam to decide what is safe, what is not, and whether it's worth the risk to have a jam with special conditions, et cetera.


110% 

IMHO, it is not worth the risk.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I contacted Annette.
No September jam. Not taking the risk.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve been thinking of Gerry and Annette recently. Remembering the great time there. I hope Annette is doing well and I hope that there will be some sort of send off for Gerry from all of us who have attended and benefitted from this event and from Gerry and Annette’s welcoming kindness. I miss you Gerry. You were a real class act. Such a genuine and sincere person with no hidden agendas or motives. What you see is what you get and what you see is aces in my book.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, been thinking of this as well for the past week or so.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I hope that there will be some sort of send off for Gerry from all of us who have attended and benefitted from this event and from Gerry and Annette’s welcoming kindness.


I have heard that there might be something being planned. I'm sure it wall be shared on the forum if/when there are specifics.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I kept hesitating on going the last couple of years before the pandemic. And now, it's gone. 
Let us know if there is anything planned for Gerry. Hopefully I'll be able to come.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

do you gents still do the kitchener breakfast? I havent seen you guys in what feels like ages.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> do you gents still do the kitchener breakfast? I havent seen you guys in what feels like ages.


I think a new location is required.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> do you gents still do the kitchener breakfast? I havent seen you guys in what feels like ages.


I would like to plan another breakfast. Hopefully this summer.



Budda said:


> I think a new location is required.


For sure! 

I think this might be one of the best local locations...
Home - Korner Kitchen

However, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’d enjoy that as I missed the previous one due to other commitments.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It was a great spot Gerry’s.

he and I first interacted when I wanted to replace a 8” speaker and he sent me a speaker for having mentioned it on the pre-“big-brother” version of the GC forum. I was impressed with this gesture.

The first jam was great too. He insisted that we trade hats. I was thinking of where that one is.

may he rest in peace


----------

